# Ryobi 9 inch bandsaw



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

Years ago I bought this bandsaw then moved and didnt set it up till about 1.5 years ago. I have tried adjusting it, replacing then blade with the exact replacement blade, cussing at it, everything but smacking it around. Still cant get the blade to cut a straight line....just wont tension right. The guides are set as close as possible without touching. Either i am missing something completely or this BS is the biggest POS ever created. Started looking for a different one on craigslist but havent found one i could afford. Any ideas for me to try to get the Ryobi to work?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Cheap bandsaw blades seldom cut straight, first thing to do with any new bandsaw is to throw away the blade and replace it with a quality one.


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

kinda what i thought. Thanks


----------



## Fins59 (Oct 16, 2011)

Caught this thread kind of late.
Exact same situation with me. I bought a 9" Ryobi Bandsaw Model BS 902 about 10 years ago from Home Depot. Used it a few times and it sucked. So I set it off to the side.
Dug it out a couple years ago and it still cut terrible. I was going to dump it. Glad I didn't. Put a new blade on it and what a difference.
That Ryobi came with a light, fence and miter guage. Newer ones I don't think you get all those with them.
I presently have a 9" Craftsman, the Ryobi, and a 14" Grizzly. That Ryobi is my go-to saw for small stuff. I have different size blades on each one so that is handy.

I've been buying Olson blades from Menards. I don't know if they're considered cheap, but they work for me.


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

I ended up buying a blade 1/8" smaller then the one called for. Cut straight now...The saw wont tension a 59 1/4 blade" which is what the manual calls for, but will a 59 1/8" blade. Something tells me that the tensioner slipped or something isnt to factory specs anymore...either way it is working now.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Have you ever done resawing on that saw? What is your blade?


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I have had one of those little, bench-top Ryobi band saws for 6-8 years.
Did everything under the sun to get it to cut straight.
EXCEPT. The little sucker is insanely sensitive to a dull blade.
I resaw birch, rough out wood carving blanks, all kinds of things.
Local hardware store stocks Vermont-American blades, that's all I bother to buy.
The quality of those blades is uneven = some go "off" quickly. The one in the saw
right now seems like it will last forever, cutting birch planks. I don't cut more than 100 linear
feet of 1 1/2" birch at a time.


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

I havent been able to do resawing on it due to the tensioning issur until now. I have cut 1/8th" strips 3" wide off a 3 x 4 oak beam now...and cut it without a traveling blade.

The blade im using i had welded up for me by a friend. 1/2" is the depth...I am going to do the same with a 3/8th. 1/2" is a bit big for this saw


----------



## Fins59 (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm using a 3/8" in my Ryobi. Works good. I don't do any resawing to speak of on that saw. 
On the inside top cover of my Ryobi, there is a chart. It shows that you should use blade sizes from 1/8" to 3/8".
I mostly cut 3/4" pine and cedar with the Ryobi. It cuts straight as an arrow with the rip fence (no drift) and cuts accurate cross cuts with miter guage. Sharp, new blade is the key. 

I use an 1/8" on my 9" Craftsman and a 1/2" on my 14" Grizzly.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

damnit. i had one a while back and could not get it to cut straight. i eventually got pissed enough that i sold it for a steal.

now i'm wishing i still had it ... i bet mine had the same problem.

oh well. maybe one will come up on craigslist some day.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Robson Valley said:


> I have had one of those little, bench-top Ryobi band saws for 6-8 years.
> Did everything under the sun to get it to cut straight.
> EXCEPT. The little sucker is insanely sensitive to a dull blade.
> I resaw birch, rough out wood carving blanks, all kinds of things.
> ...


I used to buy my blades on my local supplier but I kept on breaking blades. I'm buying blades online now and the prices are better than any other supplier .


----------

